# Kanger Pro tank mini 3......Wanted.



## Twisper (29/10/14)

Hi, I am looking for a Kanger pro tank mini 3 ( adjustible airflow), the s/steel version , anyone know where I can get one in SA?

Need an upgrade on the Twisp.....

Thanking you.


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Adjustable airflow - so you are actually looking for the Aerotank Mini. Try here - best price I could find: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...our/products/aerotank-mini-atomiser-dual-coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

I think all or most retailers on this for have them at around R120.

So www.vapeden.co.za www.vapeclub.co.zs www.vapeking.co.za www.juicyjoes.co.za www.vapourmountain.co.za www.eciggies.co.za www.skybluevaping.co.za www.vapemob.co.za www.sirvape.co.za

Did I miss any?

Take your pick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Oh yes, adjustable airflow means aerotank. Then also look at the Aspire Nautilus Mini


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

i have a protank mini 3 and the airflow is not adjustable.
you definitely looking at the aerotank or nautilus mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (29/10/14)

Thx Andre, that is what I meant.


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

Vape Club has them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper (29/10/14)

Thankyou very much, I will make contact with them now.

Appreciate all the help........great forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (29/10/14)

Twisper said:


> Thankyou very much, I will make contact with them now.
> 
> Appreciate all the help........great forum.



Hi

Done forget about the Geni Tank range from Kangertech. Also has adjustable airflow. Comes in a mini as well. 

http://vapeking.co.za/kanger-genitank.html

http://vapeking.co.za/kanger-genitank-mini.html


----------



## Twisper (29/10/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> Hi
> 
> Done forget about the Geni Tank range from Kangertech. Also has adjustable airflow. Comes in a mini as well.
> 
> ...




Hi @BoogaBooga, yes thx, I ordered one a while ago from Kanger on ebay, but I decided it's gonna take too long, and I also wanted the s/steel one. The Genitank is chrome plated I think.


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

I received my Aero mini and WOW......... what a huge difference compared to the twisp, it is a whole new world. Also GREAT service from VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Twisper said:


> I received my Aero mini and WOW......... what a huge difference compared to the twisp, it is a whole new world. Also GREAT service from VapeClub.


Glad you got sorted. Yes, the real journey starts now. Enjoy.


----------

